# Amstel Gold Race 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 278605​
Maastricht - Valkenburg

This year's 48th edition of The Amstel Gold Race will cover a distance 251 km during about six hours in the saddle. The fireld will contain former Amstel Gold Race winners like defending champion Enrico Gasparotto (Astana), two-time Amstel Gold Race winner Phillippe Gilbert (BMC) and 2008 winner Damiano Cunego (Lampre-Merida).

In addition to those mentioned, a number of high profile riders are also going to line-up and hope to drink deeply of a golden victory on April 14th - they include:

Fuglsang and Iglinsky (Astana), Boom and Slagter (Blanco), P. Sagan and Moser (Cannondale), Evans and Van Avermaet (BMC), Rodriguez (Katusha), Valverde and Quintana (Movistar), Terpstra (Omega Pharma - Quick Step), Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge), Uran and Henao (Sky), Hejsedal and Martin (Garmin-Sharp), A. Schleck (RadioShack Leopard Trek), Kreuziger and Roche (Saxo-Tinkoff) and Flecha (vacansoleil-DCM). 

Fabian Cancellara (RadioShack Leopard Trek) will apparently sit this one out leaving Peter Sagan as a top contender for this victory. Can Rodriquez, Gerrans or perhaps Quintana deny the Slovakian Pincher of his top spot on the podium?

*Start List*:

Startlist Amstel Gold Race 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*Course Map*:

View attachment 278606​
Argos Lead With Dumoulin And Geschke For Amstel | Cyclingnews.com

Sagan Still Flying High Ahead Of Amstel Gold Race | Cyclingnews.com

Van Avermaet Hopes Form Holds Through To Amstel Gold Race | Cyclingnews.com

Gasparotto Ready To Repeat His Amstel Gold Race Success | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I will be watching Gilbert, Sagan, Moser, Dan Martin, Fuglsang, Van Avermaet, Terpstra and Voekler. I will be pulling for the World Champ.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This course really doesn't suit Dan Martin. I would like to see Gilbert do something here. The Sagan/Moser duo could do some damage here though for sure. I would also put something in Chavenel too. He has been so close all year.


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I will be watching Gilbert, Sagan, Moser, Dan Martin, Fuglsang, Van Avermaet, Terpstra and Voekler. I will be pulling for the World Champ.


Fuglsang? Not saying he doesn't have the ability but when has he shown serious contention for the win? Doesn't have that explosiveness on the climbs, but I guess he is a good bet to get in a late breakaway before the Cauberg. I'd like for him to do well, wonder how Gilbert will be, hasn't really shown any good form this year. Lots of contenders.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

We'll see if Gilbert has returned to form


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> We'll see if Gilbert has returned to form


The route calls for climbing the Cauberg twice.


So if Gilbert is up to it, maybe he'll do a 'rainbow jersey' repeat win  ! 


BTW; Is Amstel beer any good?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

cda 455 said:


> The route calls for climbing the Cauberg twice.
> 
> 
> So if Gilbert is up to it, maybe he'll do a 'rainbow jersey' repeat win  !
> ...


Gilbert has won the Amstel before so I don't think the Cauberg will stop him

Amstel is dutch beer, you know what kind of beer the dutch drink? Belgian


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Is Cancellara riding Liege?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> Gilbert has won the Amstel before so I don't think the Cauberg will stop him
> 
> Amstel is dutch beer, you know what kind of beer the dutch drink? Belgian


Who said anything about stopping him  ?


I was referring to him winning his rainbow jersey last year when he did it by climbing Cauberg five times. Sprinting away on the last climb for a solo finish.


LOL, on the Amstel beer answer :lol: !


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> Is Cancellara riding Liege?


Not at this time - Andy and Monfort are - but that could change.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Howe on what Garmin is bringing to the table (Ryder and Dan Martin are feeling good apparently):

Howes’ path to the Giro goes through the Ardennes classics


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkown said:


> Fuglsang? Not saying he doesn't have the ability but when has he shown serious contention for the win? Doesn't have that explosiveness on the climbs, but I guess he is a good bet to get in a late breakaway before the Cauberg. I'd like for him to do well, wonder how Gilbert will be, hasn't really shown any good form this year. Lots of contenders.


Jakob Fuglsang is a pretty promising young talent that was actually in great shape and on fire for parts of last season but his former team's management punished him for announcing that he was looking to move to another team and for publically complaining about their financial situation by sitting him on the bench and not letting him ride. He will be Astana's protected rider for the TdF and Nibali will be the team's GC rider for the Giro. He can climb with the best of them when he's at his best. 

Here's a little bit about him:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fuglsang-i-have-the-right-to-be-disappointed

Fuglsang Will Lead Astana At Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Unkown said:


> Fuglsang? Not saying he doesn't have the ability but when has he shown serious contention for the win? Doesn't have that explosiveness on the climbs, but I guess he is a good bet to get in a late breakaway before the Cauberg. I'd like for him to do well, wonder how Gilbert will be, hasn't really shown any good form this year. Lots of contenders.


I guess ending number 4 in the race previously is not good enough to be considered?


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

den bakker said:


> I guess ending number 4 in the race previously is not good enough to be considered?


Sure, I just don't see him beating the explosive guys. The new course like last years WC's help his chances of winning I guess.


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Jakob Fuglsang is a pretty promising young talent that was actually in great shape and on fire for parts of last season but his former team's management punished him for announcing that he was looking to move to another team and for publically complaining about their financial situation by sitting him on the bench and not letting him ride. He will be Astana's protected rider for the TdF and Nibali will be the team's GC rider for the Giro. He can climb with the best of them when he's at his best.
> 
> Here's a little bit about him:
> 
> ...


Ya I know his palmares pretty well, really bad how Bruyneel treated him at RadioShack Leopard last year.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't they move the finish line even further from the top of the Cauberg this year? I think Sagan is the heavy favorite and is my pick. Even if Gilbert can open a small gap on the climb Sagan will have time to run him down and has a faster sprint.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Unkown said:


> Ya I know his palmares pretty well, really bad how Bruyneel treated him at RadioShack Leopard last year.


Jakob was unwise to announce his intentions. I don't believe his being benched was personal anyway. The way the UCI points rules work if you know a top rider is leaving you can't afford to have them earn a bunch of points that they will take to another team and possibly bump your car a spot further back in the caravan. Other DS' did the same thing with other riders. 

As for Amstel, if Sagan is on the same form he had, he is the heavy favorite on this course. Purito could give him a run for his money, Gilbert has shown no indication that he'll be competitive with them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> Jakob was unwise to announce his intentions. I don't believe his being benched was personal anyway. The way the UCI points rules work if you know a top rider is leaving you can't afford to have them earn a bunch of points that they will take to another team and possibly bump your car a spot further back in the caravan. Other DS' did the same thing with other riders.
> 
> As for Amstel, if Sagan is on the same form he had, he is the heavy favorite on this course. Purito could give him a run for his money, Gilbert has shown no indication that he'll be competitive with them.


I could agree with you if it wasn't for the fact that it seemed like Jakob and Buryneel pretty much disliked eachother from the moment the two teams merged (I recall Johan calling fat at one of their first camps). It only got worse once the team couldn't pay its riders on time and Jakob discussed that reality with the press. That happens to coincide with his not being allowed to ride any major races...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> Jakob was unwise to announce his intentions. I don't believe his being benched was personal anyway. The way the UCI points rules work if you know a top rider is leaving you can't afford to have them earn a bunch of points that they will take to another team and possibly bump your car a spot further back in the caravan. Other DS' did the same thing with other riders.
> 
> As for Amstel, if Sagan is on the same form he had, he is the heavy favorite on this course. Purito could give him a run for his money, Gilbert has shown no indication that he'll be competitive with them.


Jakob on the experience:

Fuglsang Slams Bruyneel's Management Style | Cyclingnews.com

His law suit agains Leopard:

Report: Fuglsang Sues Leopard SA For Non-payment | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Astana has big plans:

Well-rounded Astana is a squad to watch in the Ardennes classics


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree Fuglsang got screwed over by Johan - but he should have kept his mouth shut about looking for another team - that'll get you benched everytime.

But now he has to show that he deserved not to get benched - no body to blame but himself right now.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope Slagter can do something - Gilbert is due some form too surely?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rashadabd said:


> I could agree with you if it wasn't for the fact that it seemed like Jakob and Buryneel pretty much disliked eachother from the moment the two teams merged (I recall Johan calling fat at one of their first camps). It only got worse once the team couldn't pay its riders on time and Jakob discussed that reality with the press. That happens to coincide with his not being allowed to ride any major races...


 If he wanted to race and he wanted to earn results that would have raised his stock with a future team, he should've taken the high road and not slammed a team/director that he was still contractually bound to. Fabian Canecllara was on the same team at the same time and look at how things are going for him. Jakob knows better now.

He also knows, just like everyone else does after yesterday, that they are racing for 2nd place. Sagan cannot lose on this finish. I take back what I said about Phil. ;-)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> If he wanted to race and he wanted to earn results that would have raised his stock with a future team, he should've taken the high road and not slammed a team/director that he was still contractually bound to. Fabian Canecllara was on the same team at the same time and look at how things are going for him. Jakob knows better now.


he is protected rider on astana what exactly do you think he would have gotten better?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> If he wanted to race and he wanted to earn results that would have raised his stock with a future team, he should've taken the high road and not slammed a team/director that he was still contractually bound to. Fabian Canecllara was on the same team at the same time and look at how things are going for him. Jakob knows better now.
> 
> He also knows, just like everyone else does after yesterday, that they are racing for 2nd place. Sagan cannot lose on this finish. I take back what I said about Phil. ;-)


What you keep ignoring is that he was racing and not getting paid for it at the time. The team couldn't make its payroll for a time last year and the young man was ticked off like any of us would be. That was coupled with the rocky relationship he had with Johan, the fact that two teams with completely different cultures had just merged and half the squad was facing allegations of prior doping, etc. So, he spoke out about his frustration. It probably would have been tough for many of us to keep our mouths shut under the circumstances in my opinion...

Sagan certainly may win and should be the heavy favorite, but nothing is for certain in bike racing when folks aren't doping. This course suits a lot talented racers.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

den bakker said:


> he is protected rider on astana what exactly do you think he would have gotten better?


So far he seems to be protected from racing. While I don't know what he's getting @ Astana, I would think he'd be a better fit on a western european team. Astana is a Kazakh team with an Italian element, he's neither. I will be surprised if he flourishes there.



Rashadabd said:


> What you keep ignoring is that he was racing and not getting paid for it at the time....


I get all that and I don't doubt that it was hard but everyone else on the team kept racing except for him. I hope he does well on Astana. He seems like a good rider.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> So far he seems to be protected from racing. While I don't know what he's getting @ Astana, I would think he'd be a better fit on a western european team. Astana is a Kazakh team with an Italian element, he's neither. I will be surprised if he flourishes there.
> 
> 
> 
> I get all that and I don't doubt that it was hard but everyone else on the team kept racing except for him. I hope he does well on Astana. He seems like a good rider.


Actually, he did keep racing. He raced every event they allowed him to. He complained about not getting paid, was open about how he didn't get along with Bruyneel, even filed a lawsuit to get his wages, but he kept training and racing. You really should read some of the articles that are out there from that time. Time will tell what the future holds for him at Astana, but a number of westerners have been successful over the years, so he isn't exactly breaking new ground.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

davidka said:


> If he wanted to race and he wanted to earn results that would have raised his stock with a future team, he should've taken the high road and not slammed a team/director that he was still contractually bound to. Fabian Canecllara was on the same team at the same time and look at how things are going for him. Jakob knows better now.
> 
> He also knows, just like everyone else does after yesterday, that they are racing for 2nd place. Sagan cannot lose on this finish. I take back what I said about Phil. ;-)


Sagan has to finish though; right?


In general; One has to cross the finish line in order to place. 

With the weather looking pretty good for Sunday, the odds are definitely in his favor indeed. 


Ever since the historical/famous/infamous 1988 Paris-Roubaix race, I try to never assume a race finish.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's last season's Amstel Gold Race:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Awesome link. Thanks. I know have someone to blame for getting nothing accomplished today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Here's last season's Amstel Gold Race:


Nice, thanks man!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cda 455 said:


> Sagan has to finish though; right?
> 
> In general; One has to cross the finish line in order to place.
> 
> ...


Indeed he does and this race is full of places where a guy could wind up on the ground.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> So far he seems to be protected from racing. While I don't know what he's getting @ Astana, I would think he'd be a better fit on a western european team. Astana is a Kazakh team with an Italian element, he's neither. I will be surprised if he flourishes there.


what do you mean? he has been racing all year with astana.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

If Gilbert gets away on the Cauberg, I don't think Sagan would see him until after the finish. Sagan would need some willing partners to close the gap.

Valverde should be able to stay with Gilbert, but will he be attentive? 
I do like Gilbert for Amstel but would like to see him and Valverde mano a mano. I'd pick Valverde in that scenario.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

At least two crashes have occurred so far.


Apparently all riders are up and back into the race.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And Gilbert goes down in a pileup.... Oh man.....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> And Gilbert goes down in a pileup.... Oh man.....



Had to get a new bike too!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy Schleck is still in the race! 


He hasn't abandoned yet; Do you believe in miracles?!1! Yes :lol: !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thomas Voeckler is heading to the hospital.


He crashed at the same time as Gilbert.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

What do you guys think of the super slo-mo footage they're showing throughout the race?


Like the fantastic action footage of Johan Vansummeren scratching his nose  :lol: !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kreuziger takes it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kreuziger timed it perfectly!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Roman gets his first big win! Gilbert, despite the crash still animates


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

big win for kreuziger, but gilbert also impressed. sagan?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

dnice said:


> big win for kreuziger, but gilbert also impressed. sagan?


good seeing the green bullet in the hunt as well


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Andy Schleck is still in the race!
> 
> 
> He hasn't abandoned yet; Do you believe in miracles?!1! Yes :lol: !



So Andy did abandon the race  .


Apparently, shortly after the crash. I read that he was with Gilbert trying to get back to the peleton after the crash.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

cda 455 said:


> So Andy did abandon the race  .
> 
> 
> Apparently, shortly after the crash. I read that he was with Gilbert trying to get back to the peleton after the crash.


well he is consistent


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> Roman gets his first big win! Gilbert, despite the crash still animates


Great race, it was a nice win by Roman and good job by Glibert to get back in the hunt. Apparently, Sagan was suffering from cramps due to the heat:

Cramps unplug the Terminator at 2013 Amstel Gold Race


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

cda 455 said:


>


Wow! That's bike racing as I remember it. No helmets, no radios and Sean Kelly! Thanks for the link


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> well he is consistent


:lol:


Good point there!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gilbert on his fitness:

Gilbert finds silver lining in Amstel Gold Race result: ?The main thing is that the legs are back in a good way?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Roman executed his plan to perfection - the opposition didn't realise that he was a serious contender until it was too late.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would have never picked him. Yowza.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nordhaug was ruing his mistake in the Norwegian cycling press yesterday. Had the legs to go with RK, but chose to stay with the group and reel him in. The latter obviously didn't happen.

Seems like moving the finish line (amongst several changes) makes for a more exciting race all in all.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Nordhaug was ruing his mistake in the Norwegian cycling press yesterday. Had the legs to go with RK, but chose to stay with the group and reel him in. The latter obviously didn't happen.
> 
> Seems like moving the finish line (amongst several changes) makes for a more exciting race all in all.


I like the race track effect (Long front straight away) with the camera angle from the front.


Seeing Kreuziger in the foreground with the chasing group from a ways back closing in on him made for an exciting finish.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to Kreuziger - a dark horse for sure, but nice to see one of them pip the favourites now and then. Just when many of us, including myself, had our Sagan-Spartacus blinders firmly in place as well.

Saxo-Tink needed a big win to get rolling and this is a good one. Hopefully Roche and a few others can follow-up and they don't leave it all on Conti's shoulders this year.


----------

